# what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's???



## COP TZR (Aug 29, 2002)

Does anyone know or where I can find out how much these 2 OEM wheels weigh with or without tires?
thanks
BBS WE RXII








Montreal II










_Modified by COP TZR at 6:57 PM 12-18-2003_


----------



## COP TZR (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (COP TZR)*

pics added


----------



## COP TZR (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (COP TZR)*

who's going to chime in?


----------



## VR6 Master (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (COP TZR)*

i think the weight of the BBS RXII is 21 pounds


----------



## COP TZR (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (VR6 Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Master* »_i think the weight of the BBS RXII is 21 pounds

wow, that heavy? I read somewhere that the Montreal II's are only 16lbs. 
Can anyone agree?


----------



## COP TZR (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (COP TZR)*

still want to know.


----------



## COP TZR (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (COP TZR)*

is this a hard question?


----------



## COP TZR (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (COP TZR)*

come on peeps.


----------



## VR6 Master (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (COP TZR)*

bbs rxII are not a lite rim... i have a set of 17's and 16's. i love the way they look!!!!!
i can't believe that nobody else knows the weights of these rims.,......


----------



## COP TZR (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (VR6 Master)*

Is it true that the Motreal II's weight 16lbs?


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (COP TZR)*

Sorry, saw this topic too late..... Do not know how much is the rim, but can tell you the rim and tire together.
BBS with Michelin Energy is about 39 lb according to my scale.
Montreal II (by BBS) is also 39 lb with Continental Touring CH95.
Montreal I is pretty light, as it comes around 36.5 lb with Good Year RS-A tire.....
Hope this helps some...


----------



## COP TZR (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (pyce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyce* »_Sorry, saw this topic too late..... Do not know how much is the rim, but can tell you the rim and tire together.
BBS with Michelin Energy is about 39 lb according to my scale.
Montreal II (by BBS) is also 39 lb with Continental Touring CH95.
Montreal I is pretty light, as it comes around 36.5 lb with Good Year RS-A tire.....
Hope this helps some...


Not much help there, because I understand that one wheel is lighter by much from the other. I just need to confirm which one.


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (COP TZR)*

And how do you understand that one is lighter by much than the other? I am telling you I weighted both with tires (econo tires, very light and almost sure they are within 1 lb weight diference between them) and both came 39 lb....... how did you conclude one is MUCH lighter than the other?


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (pyce)*

I am guessing that you want a nice light weight rim for better acceleration and a mix between handling and performance. That is what I am looking for. One reason I am keeping my Montreal IIs is because when I get the Audi TT/337 Brake Upgrade I dont have to shave anything with the Montreal IIs. I was told that you do have to shave a little with the BBS WE RXIIs. Hope that helps. I also read that the Montreal IIs were 16lbs, but I cant comfirm. This is a great post, I would love to comfirm this too.


----------



## COP TZR (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (VWGolfA4)*

If memory fails me I remember reading that the BBS WE RXII's weigh 21lbs without tire and the Montreal II's weigh 16lbs without tire.


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (COP TZR)*

COP, I have seen stubborn people here, but you beat them all! ........ I am wasting my time to tell you that I had both wheels (with tires that are very close in weight) and both combo wheels/tires came in 39 lb, and still you insist you heard somewhere, someone once told somebodyelse that the Montreal II are 16 lb








There is NO WAY .... let me say it again, NO WAY, that a Montreal II wheel is ANY CLOSER to 16 lb! Volkswagen would never put this light wheel on their production car! You best game is the Montreal I that is about 19 lb. Produced by Speedline. the Montreal II is by BBS and it is about 1lb. heavier, so it the WE BBS wheel......


----------



## COP TZR (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (pyce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyce* »_COP, I have seen stubborn people here, but you beat them all! ........ I am wasting my time to tell you that I had both wheels (with tires that are very close in weight) and both combo wheels/tires came in 39 lb, and still you insist you heard somewhere, someone once told somebodyelse that the Montreal II are 16 lb








There is NO WAY .... let me say it again, NO WAY, that a Montreal II wheel is ANY CLOSER to 16 lb! Volkswagen would never put this light wheel on their production car! You best game is the Montreal I that is about 19 lb. Produced by Speedline. the Montreal II is by BBS and it is about 1lb. heavier, so it the WE BBS wheel...... 


Sorry for being stubborn. Thanks for the info dude.
Merry Christmas and all the best for the New Year.
COP TZR


----------



## 3WheelGTi (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (pyce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyce* »_There is NO WAY .... let me say it again, NO WAY, that a Montreal II wheel is ANY CLOSER to 16 lb! Volkswagen would never put this light wheel on their production car! 


Then I guess my old '92 GTi 16V wasn't a production car!








RM's weigh 15lbs each. 
I've also read several places that the Montreal II's weigh 16lbs. I believe this since I picked up a wheel and tire off my friend's '03 GTi and it weighed LESS than my Driver's Edition wheel and tire from my '98 GTi.
Oh and check these out:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1015615
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=425948
Bottom line, it's a light wheel.


----------



## pyce (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: what's the weight of the 16" BBS WE RXII's & 16" Montreal II's??? (3WheelGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3WheelGTi* »_

Then I guess my old '92 GTi 16V wasn't a production car!









I mean A4 platform.... my bad did not make it clear.
Listen, get a scale and go to any VW dealer and ask them to let you weight the rims....... These guys from the links you posted almost got it right, around 39-40 lb with the tire. The thing is, those stock tires they refer to ar enot 23 lb! But actually, everybody is free to beleive what he wants..... happy holidays and enjoy your 16 lb BBS!


----------

